# 18350 & 18500 $urefire C head 3P by Fivemega



## fivemega (Jul 26, 2020)

*(AVAILABLE)


Please allow 7 days to ship*​

*Please note: I will not send email or PM to individuals regarding payment confirmation and shipping status.
All these information will be next to your CPF handle in this post.
All 50 States shipping will come with tracking number but for international orders I will provide label number. Sorry, no tracking available for international orders.*






Genuine 6P above is for size comparison.

Here I have limited quantity of these bodies for use with single 18350 or single 18500 cells and D26 drop in.
Custom made aluminum 6160 aircraft alloy similar to round (No Flats) 6P but shorter to fit one 18350 or one 18500 black hard type III anodized and tail side threads kem film.
Double o'rings installed on head side and tail side (4 O'rings) for better water resistance.
Outside barrel is knurled for better grip.
Tail cap, head-bezel, lamp module, battery and charger is not included.
All you will get is black body with all 4 o'rings.
It is ABSOLUTELY NECESSARY to pick next available and valid number, post detail of your order here and paypal note along with your CPF handle.
It is ABSOLUTELY NECESSARY to pick next available and valid number, post detail of your order here and paypal note along with your CPF handle.
It is ABSOLUTELY NECESSARY to pick next available and valid number, post detail of your order here and paypal note along with your CPF handle.
I will never figure out what for is your payment and from whom without above information therefore you may receive your order with LLL OOO NNN GGG delay
Price:
Black 18350 $37 each *(AVAILABLE)*
Black 18500 $39 each *(AVAILABLE)*
Shipping to States $6
Insurance $2.60

International shipping $18
International insurance $6.20 
*All international packages must be with printed name and address in English and include a phone number.*
Paypal: [email protected]
Please PM for other type of payment.
Please see:
*18650 Bored Out Genuine 6P*

*Genuine Z44 head, Genuine Z41 w McClicky installed*

*ExCap*
-------------------
#01 18350 Black $37 pilo7448 paid shipped 9500113808430211322674
#02 18350 Black $37 jrgold paid shipped 9500113808430211322650
#03 18350 Black $37 double_r76 paid shipped 9500113808430211322667
#04 18350 Black $37 sidfishez paid Shipped 9500113808410219312631
#05 18350 Black $37 cubebike paid shipped LH107919325US
#06 18350 Black $37 Tempest UK paid shipped LH109940309US
#07 18350 Black $37 msrider paid shipped LH114963727US
#08 18350 Black $37 JordanVermont paid shipped 9500113717661092408839 
#09 18350 Black $37 marco weiss paid shipped 9505513808411267398359
#10 18350 Black $37 fogdart paid shipped 9500113808412010422564
#11 18350 Black $37 Dizney paid shipped 9505513808412025426383 
#12 18350 Black $37 7ommy6un_808 paid shipped 9500113808432028439613 
#14 18350 Black $37 es2qy paid shipped 9500113808432028439606
#15 18350 Black $37 SMar paid shipped 9500113808432054445411
#16 18350 Black $37 es2qy paid shipped 9500113808432074450563
#17 18350 Black $37 Jimmyboots paid shipped 9500113808432095455189
#18 18350 Black $37 Hank25 paid shipped 9500113808432095455196
#19 18350 Black $37 Duster1671 paid shipped 9500113808432103457471
#20 18350 Black $37 es2qy paid shipped 9500113808432103457457
#21 18350 Black $37 ilikeguns40 paid shipped 9500113808412270482087
#22 18350 Black $37 *(AVAILABLE)*
#23 18350 Black $37 *(AVAILABLE)*
#24 18350 Black $37 *(AVAILABLE)*
#25 18350 Black $37 *(AVAILABLE)
-----------------*
#01 18350 Bare aluminum $32* (AVAILABLE)*
#02 18350 Bare aluminum $32* (AVAILABLE)*
#03 18350 Bare aluminum $32* (AVAILABLE)*
==========
*UPDATE:
New Keeppower protected 18500 2000mAh batteries are too fat and won't fit in this size.*
-------------------
#01 18500 Black $39 sidfishez paid Shipped 9500113808410219312631
#02 18500 Black $39 msrider paid shipped LH114963727US 
#03 18500 Black $39 Buck91 paid shipped 9500113808421005174531
#04 18500 Black $39 mattw paid shipped 9500113808431187404760
#05 18500 Black $39 a1sealbeach paid shipped 9500113808411320409395
#06 18500 Black $39 TheNewDude paid shipped 9500113808432103457495
#07 18500 Black $39 Duster1671 paid shipped 9500`113808412112447847
#08 18500 Black $39 DrafterDan paid shipped 9500113808412136453428
#09 18500 Black $39 *(AVAILABLE)*
#10 18500 Black $39 *(AVAILABLE)*
#11 18500 Black $39 *(AVAILABLE)*
#12 18500 Black $39 *(AVAILABLE)*
#14 18500 Black $39 *(AVAILABLE)*
#15 18500 Black $39 *(AVAILABLE)*
#16 18500 Black $39 *(AVAILABLE)*
#17 18500 Black $39 *(AVAILABLE)*
#18 18500 Black $39 *(AVAILABLE)*
#19 18500 Black $39 *(AVAILABLE)*
#20 18500 Black $39 *(AVAILABLE)*
---------------------
#01 18500 Bare aluminum $34* (AVAILABLE)*
#02 18500 Bare aluminum $34* (AVAILABLE)*
#03 18500 Bare aluminum $34* (AVAILABLE)*
=============
*Please find link of my other products here and click on each link you are interested on.*
-----------------------

*(AVAILABLE) *
​


----------



## fivemega (Jul 26, 2020)

QUESTION?



Strintguy said:


> Will these bodies fit a protected cell’s diameter?



*These have about 18.77mm ID and will fit many protected or unprotected 18350 and 18500 cell.
UPDATE:
New Keeppower protected 18500 2000mAh batteries are too fat and won't fit in this size.*
============


> What is body size of 18500?



*Pictured 6P body is about 104.47mm long.
18500 body is about 86.40mm long.
18350 body is about 70.75mm long. *
=============


> I am located in Singapore. Will like to purchase a 18350 3P body. May I know the shipping cost to Singapore, if any? I cannot find any info stated on overseas shipping on that sales thread.



*Price:
Black 18350 $37 each
Black 18500 $39 each
Shipping to States $6
Insurance $2.60

International shipping $18
International insurance $6.20
Paypal: [email protected]
Please PM for other type of payment.*
===============


s85sss said:


> will you make also AA bodies?


*Only if I see large demand. BTW, length of 18500 is almost same as AA cells.
18500 has close to 19mm diameter and AA has diameter of 14mm
So 6P plus 35mm ExCap can be used for 2AA and 18500 body with 51mm ExCap also can be used with 2AA
===============*
===============


----------



## kellyglanzer (Jul 26, 2020)

Pics not working?

Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


----------



## fivemega (Jul 26, 2020)

*------------------------​*


----------



## kellyglanzer (Jul 26, 2020)

Nope, Nada.

Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


----------



## fivemega (Jul 26, 2020)

Genuine 6P above is for size comparison.
As you see, front and tail threads are same as 6P
Z41 tail cap and Z44 head will fit


----------



## pilo7448 (Jul 26, 2020)

I'll take #02 18350 Black $37 (AVAILABLE)
Pp sent with info.. Thank you

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------



## jrgold (Jul 27, 2020)

I’ll take #2 18350 black $37


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## double_r76 (Jul 27, 2020)

Payment sent for these...

(RUN 2) E Head, C Tail 18650 Body
With Pocket Clip

#02 Black E head / C tail Type A single 18650 body $59 (AVAILABLE)

18350 & 18500 $urefire C head 3P

#03 18350 Black $37 (AVAILABLE)

Shipping $7
PayPal fee $4.16

Total $107.16


----------



## sidfishez (Aug 3, 2020)

payment sent for 04 18350 Black $37 *(AVAILABLE)and *#01 18500 Black $39 *(AVAILABLE) plus$6.00 shipping
Thanks*


----------



## fivemega (Aug 7, 2020)

*Every payment received for above items, already shipped.

More (18350) 3P and 18500 D26 battery barrels available.*


----------



## cubebike (Aug 7, 2020)

I take #05 18350 Black $37 *(AVAILABLE)
*PP sent 
Thanks


----------



## Tempest UK (Aug 29, 2020)

PP sent for:

#06 18350 Black $37 (AVAILABLE)
International shipping $14


Transaction ID
47X172942P180642F

Thank you!


----------



## Strintguy (Aug 30, 2020)

Will these bodies fit a protected cell’s diameter?


----------



## fivemega (Aug 30, 2020)

Strintguy said:


> Will these bodies fit a protected cell’s diameter?



*These have about 18.77mm ID and will fit any protected or unprotected 18350 and 18500 cell.*

*UPDATE:
New Keeppower protected 18500 2000mAh batteries are too fat and won't fit in this size.*


----------



## fivemega (Sep 13, 2020)

> I am located in Singapore. Will like to purchase a 18350 3P body. May I know the shipping cost to Singapore, if any? I cannot find any info stated on overseas shipping on that sales thread.



*Price:
Black 18350 $37 each
Black 18500 $39 each
Shipping to States $6
Insurance $2.60

International shipping $14
International insurance $6.20
Paypal: [email protected]
Please PM for other type of payment.*


----------



## msrider (Oct 14, 2020)

** deleted ** coz answer found, sorry.


----------



## msrider (Oct 14, 2020)

Already sent payment for C head 3P :
*#07 18350 Black, &
#02 18500 Black*
(payment was made combining with leef (M/C) 3 x 18650 and Penta C tailcap, separate messages have been left in the post of each item)

CPF ID : msrider

International shipping to Hong Kong 

18350 body : 37
18500 body : 39
International shipping : 8 (combined with leef (M/C) 3 x 18650 which paid few minutes ago) 
Insurance : 6.2
Total : 90.2

PP transaction ID : 23K64471HY7278346

Please let me know if my shipping rate for combined shipment is incorrect, and I will pay the balance, if any, immediately.

Thank you


----------



## fivemega (Nov 6, 2020)

*More (18350) 3P and 18500 D26 battery barrels available.*


----------



## Buck91 (Dec 27, 2020)

fivemega said:


> #03 18500 Black $39 *(AVAILABLE)*




 for Buck91 with shipping to USA and no extra insurance.


----------



## JordanVermont (Mar 27, 2021)

Hello fivemega,

I hope you are well and safe. I just became a new member on CPF. 



#08 18350 Black $37 (AVAILABLE) Shipping $6. 00 Insurance $2. 60 Total——$45. 60


I sent you a PayPal payment:Transaction ID: 2NB357941K4774819

Many thanks,


Jordan


----------



## mattw (Jun 28, 2021)

Hi....

I will take the following:
#04 18500 Black $39
Shipping in states: $6.00
Transaction ID: 21523170D42591623
CPF user: mattw


----------



## texsian (Aug 7, 2021)

fivemega said:


> *[SIZE=+3](AVAILABLE)[/SIZE]
> 
> 
> [SIZE=+1]Please allow 7 days to ship[/SIZE]*​
> ...


ill take,

#04 Genuine 6P body (18.77mm) $45 (AVAILABLE)
#05 Genuine 6P body (18.77mm) $45 (AVAILABLE)
#06 Genuine 6P body (18.77mm) $45 (AVAILABLE)


#01 Genuine Z41 with McClicky installed $36 (AVAILABLE)
#02 Genuine Z41 with McClicky installed $36 (AVAILABLE)


#02 Genuine Z44 $33 (AVAILABLE)
#03 Genuine Z44 $33 (AVAILABLE)

$114 for a full 6p host minus $10 = $104 + $6 shipping state total $110 

$114 for a full 6p host minus $10 = $104 + $6 shipping state total $110

$45 6p Body
state $12

total $265

pp transaction # : 8X384086B6145730W

texsian

thanks


----------



## texsian (Aug 7, 2021)

ill take

#09 Black 18350 $37 available
#05 Black 18500 $39 available
Shipping to States $6
Insurance $2.60
total $84.60
pp transaction # : 85R89111M6093220J

texsian

thanks


----------



## fivemega (Aug 17, 2021)

*More 18350 3P and 18500 $urefire C head / C tail available.*


----------



## a1sealbeach (Nov 14, 2021)

PayPal sent for #05 18500 Black $39 Plus State shipping $6 : Total $45
PayPal Transaction ID : 4W964303E3286770U
CPF : a1sealbeach

Thanks FiveMega.


----------



## fivemega (Nov 14, 2021)

a1sealbeach said:


> PayPal sent for #05 18500 Black $39 Plus State shipping $6 : Total $45
> 
> CPF : a1sealbeach


*Payment received, *
*Thank you but unfortunately Paypal did **NOT** provide any shipping adress.
Please provide your complete and accurate shipping adress and you may want to update your paypal file too.*
*Thanks.*


----------



## a1sealbeach (Nov 14, 2021)

Updated all information.


----------



## s85sss (Dec 14, 2021)

will you make also AA bodies?


----------



## Buck91 (Jan 4, 2022)

The 18500 works well with AA. If you’re having trouble or don’t like the rattle you can make a spacer easily out of index cards, PCC or even a couple o rings.


----------



## fogdart (Jan 8, 2022)

Fogdart...

I'll take this one please...

#10 18350 Black (Surefire 3P)

$37 + $6 + $2.60 = $45.60 (payment made via PP 1/8/22)

Note... I ordered a couple MD bodies yesterday. Feel free to combine shipments... no need to credit shipping charges. Appreciate these being available!! Thx!


----------



## Dizney (Jan 25, 2022)

Dizney sent PP for #11 Black 18350 body, transaction ID 22J78581K89244740.

Thanks!


----------



## 7ommy6un_808 (Jan 27, 2022)

Paypal sent for #12 18350 black $37
Shipping to states $6
Insurance $2.60
7ommy_6un_808
Transaction ID: 66A51147A342010M


----------



## es2qy (Jan 27, 2022)

*#14 18350 black body. And Z44 head, Z41 tail.*

Paypal sent 18350 body, Z44 head, Z41 tail. 37 + 33 + 36 + ship 10 = $116. CPF name es2qy. Thank you.


----------



## SMar (Feb 22, 2022)

#15 18350 Black Body $37 - Paypal sent (Transaction ID 53U45660VL097902W)

Total payment of $104.60 for:
#15 18350 Black Body $37
#08 Genuine Z41 with McClicky installed $36
#11 Genuine Z44 $33

(CPF handle: SMar)


----------



## SMar (Feb 28, 2022)

All items received--thanks.


----------



## es2qy (Mar 11, 2022)

*#16 18350 black body.*

Paypal sent for 18350 black body $37 + shipping $6 = $43. CPF name es2qy. Thank you.


----------



## Jimmyboots (Apr 1, 2022)

*#17 18350 black body.*

Paypal sent for 18350 black body $37 + USA shipping $6 = $43 

CPF handle - Jimmyboots


----------



## Hank25 (Apr 2, 2022)

#18 18350 Black $37 

PayPal sent for 18350 body $37 + $6 shipping

CPF handle - Hank25


----------



## Duster1671 (Apr 8, 2022)

PayPal sent for:

CPF handle - Duster1671

#19 18350 Black $37 *(AVAILABLE)*


----------



## Jimmyboots (Apr 9, 2022)

Order received and very happy with the product.


----------



## TheNewDude (Apr 11, 2022)

PayPal sent for #06 18500 Black $39 Plus State shipping $6 : Total $45
PayPal Transaction ID : 3R812107XE616323K
CPF : TheNewGuy

Thanks FiveMega.


----------



## es2qy (Apr 13, 2022)

*#20 18350 Black $37 + #03 Grey Z41 tail cap only (without switch / guts).*

Paypal sent. Thank you.


----------



## Duster1671 (Apr 18, 2022)

Paypal sent for:

#07 18500 Black $39 *(AVAILABLE)*

$39 + $6 = $45


----------



## DrafterDan (May 13, 2022)

Hi FM, I'll take this one.
#08 18500 Black $39
Payment with US shipping plus ins already sent.
Have a good one!
~D


----------



## ilikeguns40 (Sep 24, 2022)

#21 18350 Black $37 *(AVAILABLE)
Plus $6 shipping*

PP sent. Thanks!

CPF Handle- ilikeguns40

Paypal Trans 2SR36768FB182792K 

Paid through PayPal and added fees to total cost. $37+$6+2.06 = 45.06


----------



## ilikeguns40 (Sep 25, 2022)

Jimmyboots said:


> Order received and very happy with the product.
> 
> 
> View attachment 26123


What 18350 battery did you use for this setup?


----------



## ilikeguns40 (Oct 1, 2022)

Received my 18350 body. Excellent product


----------

